# **** Pops



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

What do yall think of these. Going to be in Port A next week and I am going to try the Tarpon.
I will post up when I get back.
Any other suggestion for Texas Tarpon.
Not asking for spots jus general info on how to find and catch Texas Tarpon.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I would work the area around the jetties-in the channel and around the ends. The tarpon are there this time of year. Watch for them rolling as you’re fishing. You just have to put in the effort to be in the right place at the right time. Make sure the tide is moving. I preferred the last hour or two of each tide but jumped them even when the tide was in full flow. I never did any good at slack tide. Good luck and post up how you do.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

you're right on que, perfect.


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Personally, I'd move the bait down the shank of your hook, and I'd use a smaller plastic. Everyone's different though!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Your baits look great. I've had little luck with **** pops at the jetties. In my mind, jetty fish are best targeted with live bait.

For **** pops, run the beach looking for bait or rolling tarpon from the surf to 40'. Shut down your outboard 400 yards away and use your trolling motor to approach and troll around at 1-2 knots.

Good luck!


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Ain't it funny how the word c00n gets edited in **** pop. Seriously? Its not derogatory in that context. Maybe they can fix it so that the combination of those words is okay. Or we can just type it as one word in the future "coonpop".


----------

